# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: استفاده از Database در Windows service

## mehdi_izadpanah

دوستان عزيز سلام 
من مي‌خوام در يك Windows service از يك Database استفاده كنم.
از روش‌هاي معمول استفاده كردم يعني تعريف dataset و ... ولي موفق نشدم. هيچ پيغام خطايي نگرفتم ولي وقتي سرويس رو اجرا مي‌كنم از ديتابيس هيچي نمي‌خونه

از دوستان كسي در اين زمينه تجربه‌اي داره ؟؟؟

----------


## amir_alaki

با سلام دوست عزیز

روش استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی مثل برنامه های عادی است که در .Net نوشته میشه ،بسته به نوع مدلی که برای کار کردن با بانک اطلاعاتی انتخاب می کنید .
ولی در کار کردن با Windows Service باید 2 نکته زیر را رعایت کرد:

1- برای اینکه سرویسی که نوشتین بر روی ویندوز Start بشه باید در فایل در کلاس Installer که خود .Net می سازه نوع دستریس این سرویس را معرفی کنید به صورت زیر :
this.serviceProcessInstaller1.Account = System.ServiceProcess.ServiceAccount.LocalSystem;2- برای اینکه سرویسی شما بعد از نوشتن کد های اون کار کنه بعد از Build کردن برنامه باید با  InstallUtil.exe  بر روی ویندوز نصب بشه.(کافی خروجی رو درگ کنین و رویInstallUtil دراپ کنین )

موفق باشید

----------

